# Tooth Problems



## Deborah Parker (Nov 17, 2017)

While my son was eating chips this morning, one of his baby teeth broke in half. There is still a small part of it left and it is very loose. He says there is one small strand still attaching it to his gums and its not bleeding, but he cannot pull it out without it hurting. Do I need to go the the dentist or should I wait for it to fall out?


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

I would keep an eye on it but, if it was loose anyway and it isn’t painful (except when he tries to pull it out) then I’d probably just wait for the rest of it to fall out naturally. If there were any signs of infection then it should be looked at ASAP though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diana_33 (Sep 29, 2017)

Normally it shouldn´t come to an infection. Kids in this age eat lots of sweets, chips, it is normal to brake a tooth. That is what they have them soft in this age. Just to be more calm, you could go take your kid to the dentist just to make sure everything is all right, to take the danger of infection out of equation. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## lilgreg (Jan 19, 2018)

Hey hows your child? His teeth is okay?


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

diana_33 said:


> Kids in this age eat lots of sweets, chips, it is normal to brake a tooth. That is what they have them soft in this age.


Um, no. Wrong. On every level.

Kids this age SHOULD NOT eat a lot of sweets. It is NOT NORMAL to brake (sic) a tooth. And primary teeth ARE NOT NATURALLY SOFT in order to break more easily when eating junk food. Good lord.


----------

